# Locomotive Lubrication and (Succesful) Operation



## RailRoadX (Aug 14, 2017)

My Pop bought me a Mantua/Tyco HO set with 4 cars (US Army) with a box car, two flat cars w/tanks and a bobber (Communications Car) in 1963.

I ran it a year then stored it. Took it out in the early 80's for my son, (unfortunately he had 0 interest in model trains). I had the locomotive serviced back then because it did not want to run and the hobby shop back in the day repaired it and I re-stored the set.

Fast forward to today, I am nearing retirement and want to get into the hobby, but.... same old, same old, the locomotive would run sporadically. I took it apart to lube it and now it is inert. Reassembled it correctly. the locomotive is a 0-4-0 "Booster?" Help..... SoS!

Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You have lubed it and reassembled it correctly. I take that as factual when I say that the only other problem left is electro-motive. Have you metered your rails? Are they in fact getting the requisite voltage?

Are the metal tires clean?

Are the pickups wiping the backs of the wheels or the axles as they should? Are they oxidized or looking quite shiny where they wipe? Are they still connected by their wires to the motor? 

Does the motor turn by hand when you have it lifted clear of the frame? 

Are the gears meshed, and do they turn freely (can you push the loco by hand easily when the motor is not in place and meshed)?

Does the motor turn when powered directly using feeder wires from the transformer? If not, it's shot or needs a substantial cleaning and rebuild.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome To MTF!!!

You also may find some useful info on this site.
http://hoseeker.net/mantuainstructions.html


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I would second the suggestion of checking the motor seperately. I've seen the commutators delaminate on some of those old Mantuas. That said, the odds are good it's something simple, those are sturdy locos.


----------

